# Can you be a furry if you hate yiff?



## Aggybyte (Sep 23, 2013)

I just wanted to know. Can you and should you be a furry if you hate yiff? I can't stand yiff, it's disgusting and it doesn't get me aroused. I do really love clean furry art. Can you still be a furry if that's the case?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 23, 2013)

Yiff isn't a prerequisite to being a furry. If you want to be a furvert, it is. :V
You just have to make sure you put more than 15 points in the furversion talent tree. If you want to become a anhero deviant, you'll need 30 and one hardcore fetish, plus 5 points into persecution complex.


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Wither (Sep 23, 2013)

I just had an aneurysm. 
Yes, of course.


----------



## WolfmanThomas (Sep 23, 2013)

yeah, you can be a furry without liking Yiff, just because you're part of a group or fandom, doesn't mean you need to like every single part of it


----------



## BRN (Sep 23, 2013)

WolfmanThomas said:


> yeah, you can be a furry without liking Yiff, just because you're part of a group or fandom, doesn't mean you need to like every single part of it


Pretty much this! Yiff is one thing that keeps some of the fandom together, but clean art is another. There's a lot of porn in this community, but this isn't a pornographic community. Slender distinction.


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 23, 2013)

YES. I hate that shit. It's pretty weird and some of it is really fucked up. There's some twisted souls out there. I've met quite a few furs who aren't into it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 23, 2013)

You don't have to like yiff to be a furry, but it helps. x3


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 23, 2013)

Most definitely yes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 23, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> I do really love clean furry art. Can you still be a furry if that's the case?



Sometimes I wonder why people feel the need to ask these things.

But yes.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 23, 2013)

Indeed you can. 

Yiff is just the porn of the fandom. You can be a Dr. Who/Star Wars/Lord of the Rings, etc. fan without the slash fanfiction.


----------



## WolfmanThomas (Sep 23, 2013)

the furry fandom is like every other fandom, there are gonna be people who are into more adult aspects of it like porn but that's not a requirement, it's like being an anime fan, you don't have to like hentai to like anime


----------



## Taralack (Sep 23, 2013)

That's like asking if you can be a human if you don't have sex.


----------



## Wither (Sep 23, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> That's like asking if you can be a human if you don't have sex.



Technically we wouldn't even be alive without sex.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 23, 2013)

Wither said:


> Technically we wouldn't even be alive without sex.



Except our test tube friends. But anywho, the point Tora was making was sex doesn't define a person's life.


----------



## Troj (Sep 23, 2013)

Well, and you can certainly be a sexual being, without all of your hobbies necessarily having a sexual component.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 23, 2013)

No... I think being a furry automatically means you are disgusting :V


----------



## Shaia (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes.... I suppose.


----------



## Machine (Sep 23, 2013)

Porn is the blood flowing through the veins of all furries.

That and pizza grease and Mountain Dew.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 23, 2013)

Machine said:


> Porn is the blood flowing through the veins of all furries.
> 
> That and pizza grease and Mountain Dew.



You forgot Cheetos.


----------



## Machine (Sep 23, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> You forgot Cheetos.


The concoction formed when spilled Mountain Dew reacts with Cheeto dust is practically steroids.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 23, 2013)

I think the answer would be pretty obvious...coming from another noob...


----------



## Distorted (Sep 23, 2013)

What the....yes. Porn isn't the only thing furries have an interest in. I mean there's other things furries talk about like.......um.......well.................hold up, give me a sec. I gotta think about this.


----------



## BRN (Sep 23, 2013)

They often talk about trying to find replacement topics for porn, whenever they're studiously trying to deny their own affiliation with it.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes, nobody is forcing you to like it but I say you have to get a tad more comfortable with it if you want to stay in the community (aka FAF). You won't do well if your easily offended or grossed out by Yiff'ish comments and so forth.


----------



## Teal (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm a furry and don't care about yiff.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Wither (Sep 23, 2013)

SIX said:


> They often talk about trying to find replacement topics for porn, whenever they're studiously trying to deny their own affiliation with it.



Seems to be the case. 
I gave up denying it. 
When people (that I legitimately know and trust) ask me about I just say "Stupid forum and porn."


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 23, 2013)

NOPE.
One must enjoy dog cock to be a furry.


----------



## Troj (Sep 23, 2013)

At the very least, I think you have to be _tolerant_ of yiff, and people who like yiff, or else you'll find yourself in a state of perennial offense and outrage.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 23, 2013)

Of course, furry isnt all about yiff at all.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 23, 2013)

Sure you can! Now I've got a question for you, can you live in Italy and not speak Italian?


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Sep 23, 2013)

There is really no rule that says you have to be into it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes.



Next?


----------



## Hewge (Sep 23, 2013)

Why's the word "Yiff" so annoying?!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 23, 2013)

d.batty said:


> NOPE.
> One must enjoy dog cock to be a furry.



Well, now that's true. I pre*fur* mine smoked with just a hint of worcestershire sauce added on top and served with lima beans.


----------



## Sar (Sep 23, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Well, now that's true. I pre*fur* mine smoked with just a hint of worcestershire sauce added on top and served with lima beans.


Can't have it without *Kit*chup, I think.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 23, 2013)

Machine said:


> The concoction formed when spilled Mountain Dew reacts with Cheeto dust is practically steroids.


So THAT is where musclefurs come from!!


----------



## Aggybyte (Sep 23, 2013)

If I've had a dream about sex with an anthro tiger and love Hot Dogs is that enough?


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 23, 2013)

Alright, I think we're done here.


----------



## Aulendra (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes, of course. Although you do have to be comfortable enough to not be bothered by the odd X-rated piece of art or RP, if you avoid it the fandom still has a ton of great stuff to offer like discussion, conventions, great non yiffy art, comics, and story RP.

I haven't worried about the yiffy part of the fandom for years and still enjoy furry as a hobby just as much, if not more.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 23, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Alright, I think we're done here.



Oh, hey Corto....wait...that name says Saliva.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 23, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Oh, hey Corto....wait...that name says Saliva.



#BAMBOOZLED


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 24, 2013)

You can be, but some people may poke fun with and at you for not liking adult material.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 24, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> If I've had a dream about sex with an anthro tiger and love Hot Dogs is that enough?



Yes. Come back here tomorrow night behind the Dairy Queen and prepare yourself for the furry induction ceremony. Bring some hot pockets too since we're running out.


----------



## Aggybyte (Sep 24, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Yes. Come back here tomorrow night behind the Dairy Queen and prepare yourself for the furry induction ceremony. Bring some hot pockets too since we're running out.


I'm smart enough to realize that I'm going to be butt raped if I do that. No thanks. Even though I don't like yiff I'm still straight. Overall, you don't even know where I live.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 24, 2013)

This is completely retarded


----------



## Lexicom (Sep 24, 2013)

The whole fandom is yiff, you can't avoid it. :U


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 24, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> I'm smart enough to realize that I'm going to be butt raped if I do that. No thanks. Even though I don't like yiff I'm still straight. Overall, you don't even know where I live.



The Furluminati always know where you live. Our associates are preparing for their visit as we speak.


----------



## Tyranny (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm not attracted to yiff but I still like browsing it. I really like the naughty shots of female sergals, and nevreans. I have quite a bit of smutt on my PC and MP3. It's basically the same with real porn, I'm not attracted to it and theres only one thing that does it for me. Except with yiff it's actually...you know...interesting, just not in that way.


----------



## lefurr (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Solyka (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes!
I don't see why not


----------



## Charrio (Sep 26, 2013)

This is like asking, "Can I Believe in God even if I don't go to Church?" Of course you can, no one's stopping you from enjoying furry in any way as no one stops one from praying.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 26, 2013)

You can be a furry and not like yiff. You can also be a furry and not fursuit. You can also be a furry and not have a fursona! 

Wow. It's like the only thing you need to be a furry is an appreciation of anthropomorphic animals. Naaahh, that would be too simple.


----------



## RoughHusky (Sep 27, 2013)

I think the better question is... Why WOULD you be a furry who doesn't like yiff? >

Anyways, if you find everything adult to be disgusting, then, well, maybe you aren't an adult yet - though some things like vore I don't really get and find sort of disturbing... If someone grows a connection to characters or something, people, as sexual beings, often will form sexual desire. It doesn't make them perverted or gross, it's just human nature


----------



## RoughHusky (Sep 27, 2013)

also, there are non-anthromorphic animals, so even that definition wouldn't work, lol. I gues "appreciation for animals in art," but we all know better


----------



## FriendlyFurryFox (Nov 18, 2013)

Of course you can. Although I will say it adds a lot to the experience, and I really don't understand this concept that sex = bad. An example of this type of furry would be being a fan of the Star Fox games, without wanting to yiff with Fox or Krystal. That said, you are missing out in my opinion!


----------



## Xevvy (Nov 18, 2013)

Of course. Nobody is telling you how to appreciate the fandom, what's important is that you do appreciate it. Sexual elements or otherwise, if there's something here for you, you're welcome to call yourself part of the fandom.


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm a furry and I place yiff on the same level as hentai i.e., no real issue with it outside of the fact that I just... don't... see... what all the fucking fuss is about.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2013)

Of course. Why would you think otherwise?


----------



## IAN (Nov 18, 2013)

The definition of being a furry means you are sexually attracted to anthropomorphic and sometimes feral animals.

Therefore no.




In serious though, yes you can. 2 of my IRL furry friends who are artists actually despise it.


----------



## Smuttymutt (Nov 18, 2013)

I thought yiff just meant sex. Which is why people who arent yiffy can still draw porn. (like me ^^) But yeah you dont have to like porn to be a furry. or sex.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 18, 2013)

Smuttymutt said:


> I thought yiff just meant sex. Which is why people who arent yiffy can still draw porn. (like me ^^) But yeah you dont have to like porn to be a furry. or sex.



Yiff is porn/sex made by furries. Idk what yiffy could mean other than furslutty


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 18, 2013)

FriendlyFurryFox said:


> Of course you can. Although I will say it adds a lot to the experience, and I really don't understand this concept that sex = bad. An example of this type of furry would be being a fan of the Star Fox games, without wanting to yiff with Fox or Krystal. That said, you are missing out in my opinion!


You're confusing "THIS IS BAD BECAUSE I DO NOT THINK IT IS APPROPRIATE." with "THIS IS SIMPLY NOT MY CUP OF TEA AND I WOULD PREFER TO NOT PARTAKE IN IT."
Not everybody wants sex, dude. We're not missing out on something we don't like, thank-you-very-much.

Also, why the fUCK DID YOU NECRO THIS VAPID SHIT? /seething/


----------



## FriendlyFurryFox (Nov 18, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> You're confusing "THIS IS BAD BECAUSE I DO NOT THINK IT IS APPROPRIATE." with "THIS IS SIMPLY NOT MY CUP OF TEA AND I WOULD PREFER TO NOT PARTAKE IN IT."



Which essentially mean the same thing. Unless someone is forcing people to view it in say a public situation, I can hardly see someone's private interest that only really effects them being inappropriate, again, in that context.



> *Not everybody wants sex, dude*. We're not missing out on something we don't like, thank-you-very-much.









Unless you are really young or referring specifically to yiff, I'd have to say that is highly unusual. All the same, if you don't like it, you aren't missing out, true, I meant you are missing out from the experience of one who does like it... if that makes sense. Much how like someone who likes skiing would say to a non-skier who doesn't like said activity they are missing out, from their own perspective and subjective experience.



> Also, why the fUCK DID YOU NECRO THIS VAPID SHIT? /seething/



 Sorry... didn't think it was that old.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 18, 2013)

Okay, sex is necessary to procreate, that's it. If you don't want to, that's fine. If you need a fursuit in order to fuck someone, more power to you. But yeah, yiff all you want, I'll spend the time doing more productive things.


Also image macro uh oh....


----------



## Aleu (Nov 18, 2013)

FriendlyFurryFox said:


> Which essentially mean the same thing. Unless someone is forcing people to view it in say a public situation, I can hardly see someone's private interest that only really effects them being inappropriate, again, in that context.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's almost like you don't understand asexuals exist. 

Also, inappropriate =/= disinterest. Dr. Who I have disinterest but I don't find it inappropriate if someone talks about it.


----------



## john_shadowblade (Nov 18, 2013)

You might as well ask if you can enjoy anime without getting off to tentacle rape. It's just something a fraction of the fanbase is into.


----------



## Recel (Nov 18, 2013)

After three pages, I feel obligated to say the following facts:
In this thread, all the yes answers were sarcastic.

A furry who hates yiff is a good joke, but I'm afraid, like a lot of subjects in jokes, it is totally fictional, and does not exist.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm finding these poll results to be very misleading and inaccurate. Don't pay attention to this thread, OP, FAF is trying it's hardest to troll you.


----------



## GreenReaper (Nov 18, 2013)

In short: Yes, you can. However, you should be aware that one of the first and most renowned furry comics was created in part as the answer to the question "why isn't there more sex in funny animals?"

Animal characters are limited in mass media to make them palatable to society at large, both due to concerns over sexual content, and from a marketing perspective (there just aren't too many people interested in species supremacy stories, for example). Furry fandom removes these limits. This can result in worthy works which would never otherwise see the light of day; it also produces a lot of porn, of varying levels of merit.

You don't have to like material unique to the fandom to be a fan of the other material it claims, just as you can claim to be "a science fiction fan" without liking cyberpunk.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

I hate yiff...

...



...


:B


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 18, 2013)

EVERY DAY UNTIL YOU LIKE IT.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 18, 2013)

RoughHusky said:


> I think the better question is... Why WOULD you be a furry who doesn't like yiff? >


That sweet, sweet smut, why do I like thee so much?


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 18, 2013)

Yiff porn is best porn. 

But hey, in this vast fandom, why the hell can't you be a furry and not like it?


----------



## Antronach (Nov 18, 2013)

The porn wasn't why I joined, neither was it the reason I stayed. It is nice it's there when I want it to, but it nothing more that sprinkles on ice cream; it's nice, but you don't always need it.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 19, 2013)

Can you be a furry if oyu hate yiff? Time to put on my Darth Baras Mask.

WHO would ask such a *STUPID* question?!


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 19, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Can you be a furry if oyu hate yiff? Time to put on my Darth Baras Mask.
> 
> WHO would ask such a *STUPID* question?!



Oh... a lot of people.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 19, 2013)

From what I've seen on mainsite, the poll seems far more difficult than it actually is.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Nov 19, 2013)

Since I very rarely read other people's stuff, I can only speak about my own stuff. I have included some sexual content if it serves a purpose somewhere in the overall arc of the stories. The only exception to that was the second fic that I ever wrote and that just introduced other elements into the arc. But even that story had things in it that were not sexual. I could never write the fic equivalent of a run of the mill porno where it's 30 seconds into the "story" and people are fucking for the sake of it. That would be really dull and boring.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2013)

That is what I like about FAF. It is far from the mainsite.
Herein lies a bunch of sarcastic, cynical bastards who enjoy making life a misery for new folk from the mainsite, and I don't mean myself.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 19, 2013)

I can understand yiff not being to someones' taste and having a preference for clean works, but... but... how can people _hate_ smut? Don't we all owe a little something to smut?

If it wasn't for smut, I probably wouldn't even be here.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 19, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> That is what I like about FAF. It is far from the mainsite.
> Herein lies a bunch of sarcastic, cynical bastards who enjoy making life a misery for new folk from the mainsite, and I don't mean myself.



And here I thought I was escaping 4chan.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 19, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I can understand yiff not being to someones' taste and having a preference for clean works, but... but... how can people _hate_ smut? *Don't we all owe a little something to smut?*
> 
> If it wasn't for smut, I probably wouldn't even be here.



I do get a good chuckle at some of the particularly fucked up pieces out there. Shitting dick nipples are just _hilarious_ when you're drunk. 

But that's all the more it's any good for, for me.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> And here I thought I was escaping 4chan.


I'd like to think that here's less porn in plain sight. 
It's about the biggest difference I can think of


----------



## Tiives (Nov 19, 2013)

Absolutely not! The Furry Police will invade your house and arrest you! :V

Seriously now, I don't think that being a furry is about enjoying yiff. At some point, you might have some troubles with other furries because the community is far more 'sexual' than other fandoms, but don't let it get to you.


----------



## Namba (Nov 19, 2013)

This is the stupidest question. And we wonder why WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS.


----------



## Jags (Nov 19, 2013)

Namba said:


> And we wonder why WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS.



Like yiff?


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 19, 2013)

Namba said:


> This is the stupidest question. And we wonder why WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS.


It's not that dumb a question. People encounter the fandom through any number of avenues. If all you know about furries is 'teh yiff,' for all you know every furry is all about yiff and yiff alone. Admittedly it's a bit dumb to worry about the specific identifier 'furry.'


----------



## Nashida (Nov 19, 2013)

I should hope so. I'm not particularly fond of yiff and I'm a furry. But I can tolerate it popping up here and there, though.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm starting to think I am not a furry but someone who likes the fandom and the art but also hates a lot of things about it

.*_*.


----------



## FriendlyFurryFox (Nov 20, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I'm starting to think I am not a furry but someone who likes the fandom and the art but also hates a lot of things about it
> 
> .*_*.



I love nature for its warm summers, fresh smelling forests, majestic mountains, and other such things.

I hate nature for its parasites, diseases, hostile predator animals, and natural disasters.

You can both love and hate aspects of a thing, without compromising your love of it.


----------



## dawgz (Nov 20, 2013)

OF course you can be a furry and not be into yiff.  I've browsed some of the adult material.  Lots of talent being displayed over there, but that's not why I'm here.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 20, 2013)

dawgz said:


> OF course you can be a furry and not be into yiff.  I've browsed some of the adult material.  Lots of talent being displayed over there, but that's not why I'm here.


You're a goddamned liar.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 20, 2013)

To me, there are few more cringe-worthy terms than "yiff".

I don't care one way or another about the actual porn,

but that word... ew.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 20, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I'm starting to think I am not a furry but someone who likes the fandom and the art but also hates a lot of things about it
> 
> .*_*.



You... are a furry. Trust me. It's this phase pretty much everyone goes through.

Some more than once.

*ahem*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 20, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> To me, there are few more cringe-worthy terms than "yiff".
> 
> I don't care one way or another about the actual porn,
> 
> but that word... ew.



Hmm? Ew? Yiff is a rather cute word imo. You get to say it all quick and it looks like your biting your lip when you say it. 

Now take fuck. That's an ugly word to say. You have to bite down on the lip then hold a trout-like face for a second as you pronounce the vowel and end it with some nasty throat sound. 

Fuck fuck.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 20, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> You... are a furry. Trust me. It's this phase pretty much everyone goes through.
> 
> Some more than once.
> 
> *ahem*



There is no hope


----------



## Jags (Nov 20, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Hmm? Ew? Yiff is a rather cute word imo. You get to say it all quick and it looks like your biting your lip when you say it.
> 
> Now take fuck. That's an ugly word to say. You have to bite down on the lip then hold a trout-like face for a second as you pronounce the vowel and end it with some nasty throat sound.
> 
> Fuck fuck.



I kept trying this, you have a point.

now what's an ugly word? Moist. you have to do a duckface just to pronounce it.


----------



## FriendlyFurryFox (Nov 21, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> That is what I like about FAF. It is far from the mainsite.
> Herein lies a bunch of sarcastic, cynical bastards who enjoy making life a misery for new folk from the mainsite, and I don't mean myself.



Honestly this seems like the case for a lot of forums that are associated with a separate community.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 21, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I'm starting to think I am not a furry but someone who likes the fandom and the art but also hates a lot of things about it
> 
> .*_*.


No one is going to like everything about a group they belong in. 

I'm a vegetarian, but that doesn't mean I approve of bashing meat eaters at every opportunity. Just like I'm a furry and I disapprove of 'bad touching' and wearing perversions on my sleeve.


----------



## Carnau (Nov 21, 2013)

What a strange question.
You can definitely draw fuzzy animal-headed people or wear a costume and call yourself a furry. Suggesting that someone is not a furry just because they hate ONE thing really says something about your perspective actually, it means that you're giving this sexual content more power than it really deserves in the end. So yes, you can still be a fuzzy fur even if you hated the smut.


----------



## dawgz (Nov 23, 2013)

d.batty said:


> You're a goddamned liar.


  So, are you claiming to know me well enough to know why I'm here?


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 23, 2013)

Jesus why is this thread still a thing?


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 23, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Jesus why is this thread still a thing?




It has the word Yiff in it and Yiff is a thing.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 23, 2013)

dawgz said:


> So, are you claiming to know me well enough to know why I'm here?



The denial is strong with this one.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 23, 2013)

I thought this thread was done, and now FAF is like "BUT WAIT! THERES MORE!"


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 23, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I thought this thread was done, and now FAF is like "BUT WAIT! THERES MORE!"


Billy Mays would be proud.


----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 23, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Billy Mays would be proud.


HI! BILLY MAYS HERE FOR YIFFAWAY! DO YOU LIKE BEING A FURRY BUT HATE YIFF? WHY NOT TRY YIFFAWAY! JUST SPRAY YIFFAWAY DIRECTLY INTO YOUR EYES TWICE A DAY EVERYDAY 7 TIMES A DAY FOR 14 DAYS AND IN JUST 2 EASY STEPS WE CAN MAKE YOU GO BLIND! AND THEN YOU'LL NEVER HAVE TO DEAL WITH THAT NASTY YIFF EVER AGAIN!
BUT WAIT! THERES MORE!...


----------



## dawgz (Nov 23, 2013)

Accretion said:


> The denial is strong with this one.



No denial at all.  I've openly admitted to looking at yiff porn, as friends of mine have shared links to it with me.  I don't know how old you are. While new to FA, I'm one of the older posters here, and have the ability to recognize artistic efforts and credit it where it's due.  That does not automatically assume that I'm fapping to the links that I've been shown.  It's called maturity.  Some have it, some don't.


----------



## Dodo (Nov 23, 2013)

Anyone who thinks you need to like yiffing in order to like anthropomorphic characters is an idiot and you might wanna take their words with a grain of salt.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 24, 2013)

dawgz said:


> No denial at all. I've openly admitted to looking at yiff porn, as friends of mine have shared links to it with me. I don't know how old you are. While new to FA, I'm one of the older posters here, and have the ability to recognize artistic efforts and credit it where it's due. That does not automatically assume that I'm fapping to the links that I've been shown. It's called maturity. Some have it, some don't.



Mature enough to realise we're pulling your leg? 

Being newish to the fandom doesn't mean I'm new to life. I'm actually a late joiner that only recently started enjoying the community. This however will be the common reply you receive when drinking a bunch of beers with some buddy's around a bbq when asked, "Do you watch porn?" and replying: "Yes but I don't fap to it." Guys ripping on each other is a part of social status achievement.



TobyDingo said:


> HI! BILLY MAYS HERE FOR YIFFAWAY! DO YOU LIKE BEING A FURRY BUT HATE YIFF? WHY NOT TRY YIFFAWAY! JUST SPRAY YIFFAWAY DIRECTLY INTO YOUR EYES TWICE A DAY EVERYDAY 7 TIMES A DAY FOR 14 DAYS AND IN JUST 2 EASY STEPS WE CAN MAKE YOU GO BLIND! AND THEN YOU'LL NEVER HAVE TO DEAL WITH THAT NASTY YIFF EVER AGAIN!
> BUT WAIT! THERES MORE!...



THE YIFFAWAY KIT INCLUDES HABANERO CHILLY HAND LOTION, FOR FREE! JUST TRY AND FAP WHILE YOUR HANDS BURN AND MELT EVERYTHING IT TOUCHES!


----------



## Auren (Nov 24, 2013)

I was the #100 voter. What do I win?


----------



## dawgz (Nov 24, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Mature enough to realise we're pulling your leg?
> 
> Being newish to the fandom doesn't mean I'm new to life. I'm actually a late joiner that only recently started enjoying the community. This however will be the common reply you receive when drinking a bunch of beers with some buddy's around a bbq when asked, "Do you watch porn?" and replying: "Yes but I don't fap to it." Guys ripping on each other is a part of social status achievement.
> 
> ...




Okay, you got me. LOL.  Sometimes I don't catch the jokes.


----------



## Hooky (Nov 26, 2013)

That's like asking can you enjoy films while hating other.. certain adult films... You know what I mean.


----------



## Percithecatdog (Nov 27, 2013)

Yiff slightly disturbs me but its not like I can't handle the comments about it ;-;
So...yeah. I am a furry without liking yiff.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 27, 2013)

Hooky said:


> That's like asking can you enjoy films while hating other.. certain adult films... You know what I mean.



You mean porno?

Yes.

Yes I do know what you mean.

This isn't middle school.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 27, 2013)

So many Fibber McGees!
It is impossible to be a furry without craving the red rocket.


----------



## Sar (Nov 27, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> You mean porno?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> ...



Someone might tell on him to the Internet Police.


----------



## Leo McDowd (Nov 27, 2013)

You can be a furry and not be into yiff, of course.

The problem is that anthropomorphic porn is so prevalent in the fandom that it creates the illusion of being forced to accept it. "Love it or leave it." In reality, all you need to do is find something that you enjoy in the fandom and be a part of that community/network. There are so many great subgenres of furry, it's hard not to find something you like.


----------



## ferretsage (Nov 29, 2013)

None of the above. Furry doesn't have standards. It's not like joining an organization like the Boy Scouts or a political movement. You just say you are one and -- POOF -- you are. The title is meaningless; you can get better things out of a 25 cent plastic toy junk dispenser.

Read: you can HATE anthropomorphism and still be a furry just by saying you are.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 29, 2013)

ferretsage said:


> Read: you can HATE anthropomorphism and still be a furry just by saying you are.



Okay let's not get retarded.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 30, 2013)

ferretsage said:


> None of the above. Furry doesn't have standards. It's not like joining an organization like the Boy Scouts or a political movement. You just say you are one and -- POOF -- you are. The title is meaningless; you can get better things out of a 25 cent plastic toy junk dispenser.
> 
> Read: you can HATE anthropomorphism and still be a furry just by saying you are.



how thats works?


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 30, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> how thats works?




Feralfags.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 30, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Feralfags.



But even the ferals in the fandom are still technically anthropomorphic.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 30, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> But even the ferals in the fandom are still technically anthropomorphic.


Eh, a lot of the ferals I see on the mainsite can't talk or do anything human. They are little more than pretty coloured animals.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 30, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Eh, a lot of the ferals I see on the mainsite can't talk or do anything human. They are little more than pretty coloured animals.


To be honest you can't really tell if that's the case or not from just static visual art. In stories and stuff it's easier to tell.

I just go under the assumption that their mental capacity is the same as or higher than that of humans.


----------



## ferretsage (Nov 30, 2013)

OP, your question, "Can you still be a furry if you hate yiff?" is MORE fundamentally flawed than asking, "Can you do jumping jacks if you hate dancing?"

Reason: doing jumping jacks has profoundly more meaning than being a meaningless "furry". If people possess any interest in anthropomorphism, but don't identify as a furry, they're not a furry. If people don't have any interest in anthropomorphism, but stick around furry venues -- even overloading and displacing those with an actual interest -- to be social darlings, they are.

I can't help but feel the reason you set up a poll to accompany such an extremely intelligent question -- obviously not seeking an answer everyone already knows -- was to assure yourself you weren't about to make friends with a bunch of furry porn lovers (obviously raping buckets of puppies and baby seals and shoving 3-foot animal-penis-shaped dildos into the duct-work of their parent's (singular) basement). Don't worry: I'm a fluke ancient forum member rarely present here you were unlucky enough to tolerate. Rest assured knowing that questions like you ask no longer raise any eyebrows with their flawless logic, just as there no longer exists ne'er-do-wells inspired to correct them either.


----------



## Timburwolfe (Dec 4, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> I just wanted to know. Can you and should you be a furry if you hate yiff? I can't stand yiff, it's disgusting and it doesn't get me aroused. I do really love clean furry art. Can you still be a furry if that's the case?


Of course you can. Yiff is mainly a subgenre of furry art, and is therefore not the entirety nor a requirement of the fandom/hobby. It's something that some artists merely do for fun.


----------



## Mumzy (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes, but hating it would be difficult considering tastes of the internet crowd. If you google anime for example, chances are your going to see porn. The FA mainsite does have good adult filters, perhaps unlike some sites. But because yiff art does simply exist there are ways of seeing it, maybe even by accedent. Which is why there is a entire drop down list dedicated to sexual fetishes. (which I find needless considering there are tags.)


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 10, 2013)

Why is this thread still a thing? It's retarded and confuse people, just close it already


----------

